# warbles in cottontail rabbits



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Found 2 warbles so far this year in cottontail rabbits. A warble is the larva of a bot fly. The worm burrows under the skin of the host animal, grows and then drops out as a pupae.








A common parasite found in mammals from mice to moose.

The State of Michigan DNR says: "This parasite is of no public health significance and properly cooked meat from infected animals is safe to eat." see: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26354--,00.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they were just called cooties. 

Can you eat warble guts?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I thought they were just called cooties.
> 
> Can you eat warble guts?


Oh I am sure Goob has a recipe for them, maybe Warble Gut Marsala or something. :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ugg. that's ugly!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to admit that I was relieved to *NOT* find this thread in the recipe section. ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I have to admit that I was relieved to *NOT* find this thread in the recipe section. ;-)


Give Goob time. He just need to collect enough of them for a good dinner before he does the write up on them.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

That happened to me one time. I vowed never to hunt bunnies before the first freeze ever again. Still plenty of parasites even when it is cold.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got this image in my head of Goob dumping a sack of botfly larvae into a popcorn popper, drizzling liquified ptarmigan fat over it and settling into a nice evening of popped warbles and an entire DVR filled with Fear Factor episodes where they have to eat bugs and entrails.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I thought they were just called cooties.
> 
> Can you eat warble guts?


I hear that you can. But have have to pickle them first.uke:


----------

